# معهد هندسه وتكنلوجيا الطيران (هندسه2)



## TURBOFAN (26 أبريل 2007)

انا عندي موضوع بس مش عارف حيعجبكوا ولا لأ
انا عندي كل اسماء دفعتي وممكن اكتبهاكم واقولكم الناس دي كلها شغاله فين ايه رايكم نكتبهم ولا محدش فارقه معاه وياريت نتعرف على كل الناس الي تخرجت من الدفع 1,3,4,5 لحد الاخر عشان ياجماعه الهدف من المنتدى نشر الفايده فلما كل الناس تعرف االمهندسين الي تخرجو شغالين فين حتسهل على الخريجين الي زي حلاتي الي مشتغلوش يلاقو فرصة شغل والناس الي متخرجتش تكون عارفه تروح فين
لان فرصتك انك تشتغل في شركه فيها حد طيران اشتغل واثبت نفسه حتكون بأذن الله كبيره 
وياريت الجماعه خريجين القاهره يشاركونا في الموضوع :31:


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

الله ييجمع شملكم لما فيه الخير لك ولزملائك


----------



## flanker (29 أبريل 2007)

اسمى أحمد مبروك وأعمل بخدمات البترول الجوية


----------



## TURBOFAN (30 أبريل 2007)

*مبروك يا مبروك*



flanker قال:


> اسمى أحمد مبروك وأعمل بخدمات البترول الجوية


طب ياريت نتعرف اكتر يا ابو حميد انتا المعهد ولا القاهره وياترى لما جيت تشتغل في الخدمات كانت معاك البيسك ولا لا
وانتا هليكوبتر ولا فيكسد ونج
وياريت لو الشركه عندكو طلبت ناس تقولنا
لان احنا( انا وزمايلي العواطليه يعني)
ملينا الابليكيشن في الشركه ومحدش لسا كلمنا وربنا يوفقك يارب ونشوفك وزير الطيران والبترول مع بعض
:77:


----------



## flanker (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم انا خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولجيا الطبران دفعة هندسة 4


----------



## TURBOFAN (30 أبريل 2007)

*طمني عليك*



flanker قال:


> السلام عليكم انا خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولجيا الطبران دفعة هندسة 4


اشتغلت ولا لسه 
ولو اشتغلت اشتغلت فين (متخفش احنا مبنحسدش)


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 مايو 2007)

flanker قال:


> اسمى أحمد مبروك وأعمل بخدمات البترول الجوية


انت كنت معيد ماده propulsion صح في معهد الطيران


----------



## TURBOFAN (1 مايو 2007)

انا معيد ومع مين مع احمد فايز لا ياعم انا مش معيد


----------



## flanker (2 مايو 2007)

ايوة بظبط كنت معيد


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 مايو 2007)

يعني هوا انا لازم احلف طب والله مكنتش معيد انا كان مشروعي بس مع دكتور احمد فايز


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (2 مايو 2007)

اهلا بك 
flanker
لم استطع اوصف لك سعادتى ان اتاحت لى الفرصه انى اكلمك
انت واخشنى 
انا عاطف هندسه 5
خذ *****ى واتمنى ان تراسلنى 
ياخساره تليفونى ضاع وكان عليه نمرتك انت وحلاوه
سلملى اوى على حلاوه
ولوتعرف تبعنلى نمركم يكون احسن 
سلام 
مع خالص امنياتى لك ولحلاوه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 مايو 2007)

مش انت انا بتكلم علي احمد مبروك


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

طب ممكن نتعرف الأول بصاحب الفكره
و حسب كلامك المفروض انك تكون عرفتنى يا باشا


----------



## TURBOFAN (8 يونيو 2007)

مكارم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر الطاهر (8 يونيو 2007)

انا تامر عبد القوى الطاهر هندسه 4 دفعه احمد مبروك بس الحقيقه انا دلوقتى لسه فى الجيش الفكره جديده ياريت تكمل فيها يمكن نقدر نفيد بعض سلامى للجميع


----------



## TURBOFAN (8 يونيو 2007)

والله هوا ده الهدف من الموضوع يا هندسه
وانتا دخلت عسكري ولا ضابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر الطاهر (13 يونيو 2007)

انا دخلت ضابط و ان شاء الله التخرج من الكليه شهر 7 /2007


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يا شباب انا خالد السويسى فاكرنى يعنى هندسه 2و3و4و5 انتم عاملين ايه سلامى للجندىو احمد امان و واحمد اسماعيل وعمرو المصرى وعلى ابراهيم ومحسن (ايوة )وااحمد مبروك ووليدسمير ومكار م وومعتصم ونيوتن واسلام زيزى وتامر البا جورىوكل رجاله المعهد انا انتهيت من دراستى والحمد لله بعد كفاح من هندسه 2 الى 3 و4 بسبب ظروف خاصه اجبرتنى على الرسوب ولكن الحمد لله الله سبحانه وتعالى عوضنى عن هذة السنوات واما بنعمه ربك فحدث لقد اشتغلت بشركه boush rex roth اكبر شركات الالمانيه فى مجال الهيدروليك فى العالم وانا حاليا مهندس بفرع الشركه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ادعو لى بالتوفيق فى هذا المجال وانى تخصصت فيه بفضل لله وامامى فتره لاتقان هذا العمل واعمل فى مجال الطائرات قسم الصيانه الهيدروليكيه


----------



## TURBOFAN (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ابو خالد عامل ايه انا احمد مصطفى مبروك ياعم التخرج والشغل
وكل حاجه
وابقى طمني باخبارك


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ماتفتحوها قهوه بقي وننزل طقم مشاريب,,, :5: 
ياجماعة انتوا خرجتوا عن الموضوع خالص وخليتوه سلامات وأشواق ومعارف,,


----------



## Ahmed shawki (6 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعه يريت لو حد يعرف الكشف الطبى بتاع مصر للطيران بيكون ازاى يبعت ويقولى ضرورى


----------



## Ahmed shawki (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ومبروك للمهندس خالد العمل فى مجال الهيدروليك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkoor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> وياريت لو الشركه عندكو طلبت ناس تقولنا
> لان احنا( انا وزمايلي العواطليه يعني)
> 
> :77:


 
اضحكتني و الله يا اخي .. اضحك الله سنك 

انشاء الله ... تتجاوز مرحلة "العواطلية" .. قريبا جدا


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

انا طالب باولى طيران اول امس اشتغل المهندس محمد شرف معيد الايرو بشركة طيران اجنبية و معيد المتيريال اشتغل فى انبى الاثنين فى يوم واحد


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

د على الجندى بيسلم عليكو باى


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*اعلان*

يا جماعة لازم نرد للمعهد ولو جزء بسيط من فضله علينا ونعرف كل المنتدى على المعهد والاكاديمية فهيا بنا وفقنا الله


----------



## هاورد هيوز (22 سبتمبر 2008)

انا لسه في تالته ربنا يوفقكم يا بشمهندسين


----------



## haytham_aviation (27 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هيثم يا ولاد عاملين ايه انا دفعة 6 دفهة 2007 بس مفيش حاجة لو حد يشوفلنا شغلانة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ودلوقتى دفعة 2007 فى الجيش ادعولهم ربنا ينجيهم


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

يلا ياجماعه سعيكم مشكور والبقاء لله وحده
ولا عزاء للسدات


----------

